# .: Some 'general' Linux info, that I thought I'd share :.

## scoobydu

Not specific gentoo, but what I use to help out friends thinking of switching to linux.

Hope it helps in some way!  :Wink: 

The Kernel, X11, Graphics and OpenGL, The Window Manager,

The applications & Finally the distribution.

The Kernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.kernel.org/
> 
> Kernel 2.6 now supports a large amount of hardware;
> ...

 

X11

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is the windowing system for Linux. Working with the window manager. It is included with most distributions.
> 
> XFree86 has changed it's license and the GPL'd Xorg-X11 is becoming the new standard X11 for Linux > http://freedesktop.org/Software/xorg.
> ...

 

Graphics and OpenGL

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Accelerated drivers are available for NVIDIA and ATI, with my preference being NVIDIA, as they have good stable native 64bit 3D drivers, where as ATI's are less stable and more difficult to install (from what I have read in these forums, as I don't have an ati card).
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux.html
> ...

 

The Window Manager

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://xwinman.org/
> 
> There are two main types, basic window managers, and complete desktops like GNOME & KDE.
> ...

 

The applications

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The package manager [Like Windows update for EVERY open sourced application that you have installed] >>
> 
> A list of Windows applications with their Linux alternatives >> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
> ...

 

Finally the distribution ('distro')

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Distro's are all the above put together into a complete distribution ....
> 
> Personally I feel Debian based distro's such as Xandros, Libranet and Lindows are better for the first time user.
> ...

 

That's it, hope it helps  :Wink: 

----------

## Insanity5902

That is a good post, lost of good advice.  I like the app compare link.  I haven't seen that one before and it is the best one I have seen.

----------

## scoobydu

 *Insanity5902 wrote:*   

> That is a good post, lost of good advice.  I like the app compare link.  I haven't seen that one before and it is the best one I have seen.

 

Glad it helped  :Wink: 

----------

## Gripp

i noticed the lack of "fendora/red hat"

any reason why? (i'm just curious as i almost opted for it, but choose gentoo@ the end)

----------

## scoobydu

 *Gripp wrote:*   

> i noticed the lack of "fendora/red hat"
> 
> any reason why? (i'm just curious as i almost opted for it, but choose gentoo@ the end)

 

No real reason Gripp, except for my initial experiences with Redhat where dependencies were a headache (and a put off for people trying Linux for the first time). That has improved, so it is a viable option.

I am trying the latest Fedora on my mac mini, and it works quite well. Probably a cleaner interface than that of some of the 'debian' based distros.

scooby.

----------

## chovy

I convinced a friend to try linux. He bought the Red Hat cd (i told him he didn't have to), but he wanted a manual (I told him look online). He couldn't get past the GUI install, and installing his raid card. Oh well. I forgot to tell him about Google.

----------

## scoobydu

 *chovy wrote:*   

> I convinced a friend to try linux. He bought the Red Hat cd (i told him he didn't have to), but he wanted a manual (I told him look online). He couldn't get past the GUI install, and installing his raid card. Oh well. I forgot to tell him about Google.

 

You're right, but I'm surprised RH gui install was too hard  :Shocked: 

----------

## chovy

well, it was getting his raid card recognized that he couldn't do.

He said windows recognized it immedialtely.

----------

## davascript

 *Quote:*   

> I convinced a friend to try linux. He bought the Red Hat cd (i told him he didn't have to), but he wanted a manual (I told him look online). He couldn't get past the GUI install, and installing his raid card. Oh well. I forgot to tell him about Google.

 

If you had to tell him about google(or if he didtn know)  how does he know about linux? Google is a much more common name than linux.

----------

## chovy

I'm joking...he knows about Google, but didn't/can't find what he's looking for with it. And the only reason he knows about linux is because I keep talking about it.

----------

## davascript

text is bland like salty crackers sometimes(heh but not this time)

----------

## readme.txt

nice post! getting fluxbox as we speak!

----------

## chovy

i just installed xcfe4, not bad.

Fluxbox was cool but I couldn't figure out how to set a background for the desktop.

----------

## St. Joe

 *chovy wrote:*   

> Fluxbox was cool but I couldn't figure out how to set a background for the desktop.

 

Read the Gentoo Wiki entry Fluxbox: Setting the Wallpaper

----------

## scoobydu

 *readme.txt wrote:*   

> nice post! getting fluxbox as we speak!

 

Glad it was useful   :Wink: 

----------

